# Had little time to do some....Enjoy..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

2 - a-100 trick trucks from bruce (i finally did two tone paint job) i think i like it.. 
2 - little red wagon...why not?? past and present?? LOL
2 - one superbird body conversation to 69 charger and one bruce body old school racer.. 

Enjoy!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They all look super Wes!!! Great job on the 2 tone, and the Dodge pickup is a cool idea!!! Very nice!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

great job Wesjy.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*look at those Kool slurry of slot builds...oh yeah!*

Wes,

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice! Man those look real good! Looks like you had more than a little time to do some slots. Just came up from the slot cave myself for a second and glad I did!

That Dodge Pickup LRW is Far Out as is the Sabotage twinkley two tone Dude!! They all Rock...

Bob...Wes and the 2 tones (great band name)...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Wes World, Wes World, Party Time, Excellent!*

Wesmeister,

Six home runs for six at bats is a pretty good effort! Those are some sano Mopar machines. Plus, you got that sweet High Boy to prove that you embrace diversity. I dig the two-tone and the Superbord conversion. 

Whose wheels did you use on the A-100s and charger?

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice ones Wes...*

Good idea with the modern day LRW too!!! nd :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a LITTLE time, Wes?
Are ya nuts?
Gods know what ya could do with a whole day!
They are all fantastic! :thumbsup:

Wes world...hehehehehe...deedleee-deedlee-deedleee......


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool looking stuff Wes. Which I could find "a litttle time".:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Wes,
Nice work really like what you do with a little time, Fantastic MOPAR's and the shop looks good too!!
Updated LRW, cool idea! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow Wes!

You do make good use of your spare time. Thanx for sharing the great spread.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Wesmeister,
> 
> Six home runs for six at bats is a pretty good effort! Those are some sano Mopar machines. Plus, you got that sweet High Boy to prove that you embrace diversity. I dig the two-tone and the Superbord conversion.
> 
> ...


charger - i bought it from ebay (its from thunderjet pullback wheels) someone did it nice. front is stock and rear someone add a longer tube - to put tyco tires on it. 

a-100 - it was custom made by this guy from ebay he no longer makes it. he does it very nice with gold and silver aluminum rims. i want to buy more i am out this time!! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks guys!!!! I might have a few more in a week or so.. if i have more time!! all it does is rain rain rain here for last 4 weeks and now its seems like its slowing down.. 

Wes


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Those look really nice Wes! I dig that totally original looking Lil Red Wagon. Can you pull wheelies all the way around the track?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Wes, your work never disappoints! Im diggin the 32 roadster and '69 charger conversion the most. What did u use for a grille on that one, anyway?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## mfinger1 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi WesJY,

That is one sweet LRW ! Did you do the decals or are they avialable comercially. I really need some. Info ???

thanks!

-Mike


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Fantastic!!!*

Those look great Wes!!! I likes those gold wheels on the Tyco LRW. I likes that new version of the LRW too!!! Just never thought of that, doh!!! I guess I need to get some red paint...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*here you go...Pattos Place for decals*



mfinger1 said:


> Hi WesJY,
> 
> That is one sweet LRW ! Did you do the decals or are they avialable comercially. I really need some. Info ???
> 
> ...


Mike,

Here is the link to pattos place for decals below. Hope you have some time to look around and save to your favorites.

http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/

Just search decals by A B C D E F G... I just searched Drag Cars and found some Pu _ _ _ Wagon decals in Pink that are a must have! Oooooooooooh yeah! Also click on the 1/24th decals to get a larger image then you can go back and click on the ho scale picture to see the decal layout.

Bob...good stuff...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



:dude:


----------

